# old eye washer lav



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

old eye washer lav:thumbsup:


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Don't know if I'd put my eyes over that..

Been a while since I saw one of those..


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

dont turn it to hot if you need to wash out the balls


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

if you havent seen one of these b4, here ya go, its a 
kit sink eyewash :thumbsup:









your welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> Don't know if I'd put my eyes over that..
> 
> Been a while since I saw one of those..


I dunno......I bet if your eyeballs were on fire youd' take your chances. hehe


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

You might want to disconnect the hot water to that sink or install a tempering valve under it. I dont think an eyewash is suppose to have hot water piped to it at all.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Piperat said:


> I dunno......I bet if your eyeballs were on fire youd' take your chances. hehe


:yes::yes::yes:Been there....^^^^


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

A Faucet mounted eye wash won't fly around here. Water temp is dictated by the requirements of the substance to be rinsed, or so I'm told.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

O'reilly's Auto Parts have them that come off the cold line on the mop sink faucet. It's connected by a hose and hanging on a wall. So, if you are walking blind, you gotta find the thing on the wall mount to utilize it

Two of the ones I've seen had the mop sinks are in the men's restrooms. 

What if a female employee needs it and the bathroom is occupied??


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> O'reilly's Auto Parts have them that come off the cold line on the mop sink faucet. It's connected by a hose and hanging on a wall. So, if you are walking blind, you gotta find the thing on the wall mount to utilize it
> 
> Two of the ones I've seen had the mop sinks are in the men's restrooms.
> 
> What if a female employee needs it and the bathroom is occupied??


She wont be able to see anyway.:laughing:


----------

